# Best Face Paint?



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

Relatively new to the world of face paint/make up. I did a couple last year, but they were more last minute so I just used what I had on hand. 

This year, I am needing face paint to do a zombie (latex appliances will be uses as well), a creepy clown, a Beast and a Mystique. What is the best paint to use for all day wear? The zombie and the clown will be worn by children. Any tips or tricks to applying it? Is it better to airbrush or hand paint for lasting wear? Thanks!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I would look at Stiltbeast Studios videos on YouTube. 
Allen Hopps is, among many other things, a haunt makeup artist. 
I attended one of his seminars at Midwest Haunters Convention. 

Among the tips he presented:
*Use a cheap ($10) airbrush from Harbor Freight for your base coloring. The HF airbrush lets you swap between color bottles quickly without cleaning the airbrush. 
*Use a finer airbrush or hand brush for finer detail work. 
*European Body Art's "Endura" line is a very good air brush paint. 
*I also seem to remember that he said putting Milk of Magnesia on the skin first will prevent, or reduce sweating by the makeup wearer.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

This young lady is amazing:

https://www.youtube.com/user/MadeYewLook

https://www.facebook.com/MadeULookbyLex


----------

